# Canon Has 93 Reasons You Shouldn't Settle for Smartphone Photos



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 26, 2018)

```
<p>The <a href="https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Canon-has-93-reasons-you-shouldn-t-settle-for-smartphone-photos">Nikkei Asian Review</a> has posted a great article on why Canon will remain relevant during the smartphone photography revolution, and it’s simply because their vast an exception catalog of lenses all 93 EF mount lenses.</p>
<p><a href="https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Canon-has-93-reasons-you-shouldn-t-settle-for-smartphone-photos">The article</a> is behind a pay wall, but there are easy ways around that if you want to read the article, but I’ll leave it up to you to figure that out. :) Though I did just sign-up for a subscription.</p>
<p>Canon saw a decrease of 11.1% in camera shipments in 2016 by volume, but Canon is actively offsetting that by continuing to innovate and release new lenses to fit every niche you can think of.</p>
<p>In 2017 Canon produced it’s 130 millionth EF lens and they’ve ramped up production to about 10 million units a year. The lens market has shrunk since 2012, but is it expected to return to growth in 2018.</p>

<p>The EF lineup consists of 93 lenses, which is far and way the largest of any lens manufacturer on earth. As we saw in the BCN rankings, Canon continues to hold about 25% of lens marketshare in Japan, and those numbers are about the same around the globe. Keep in mind, this doesn’t even include the highly regarded and growing Cinema EOS lineup of lenses.</p>
<p>Lenses provide a better margin for the company over camera bodies, which is an area Canon appears to be innovating slower than the likes of Sony and Nikon, but the sales numbers continue to be in Canon’s favor.</p>
<p>We expect further innovation when it comes to lenses from Canon and we continue to hope that their first foray into the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/what-a-full-frame-canon-mirrorless-needs-to-have-to-be-successful/">full frame mirrorless world will see an EF mount</a> on any such camera.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## IglooEater (Jan 26, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p> Canon is actively offsetting that by continuing to innovate and release new lenses to fit every niche you can think of.</p>



Except of course a 50mm 1.4L IS USM


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 26, 2018)

I have one reason I will settle for smartphone photos – while I don't always have one or more of my 20 of Canon's 93 reasons with me, I do always have my iPhone.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 26, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> I have one reason I will settle for smartphone photos – while I don't always have one or more of my 20 of Canon's 93 reasons with me, I do always have my iPhone.



And it is a lot easier to take a quick cellphone snap and send it off to “the boss”.

Everything has a time and a place....


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 26, 2018)

IglooEater said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > <p> Canon is actively offsetting that by continuing to innovate and release new lenses to fit every niche you can think of.</p>
> ...



YES! Of all the lenses that canon makes, that is the one that would most tempt me to reach for the wallet. Until then, the F1.8 will have to make do......


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 26, 2018)

IglooEater said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > <p> Canon is actively offsetting that by continuing to innovate and release new lenses to fit every niche you can think of.</p>
> ...


 
I wish I had good news for you.


----------



## slclick (Jan 26, 2018)

93 reasons to keep the EF mount alive!


----------



## Talys (Jan 26, 2018)

slclick said:


> 93 reasons to keep the EF mount alive!



Indeed it is!



Don Haines said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I have one reason I will settle for smartphone photos – while I don't always have one or more of my 20 of Canon's 93 reasons with me, I do always have my iPhone.
> ...



Well, just because there's a lot of good reasons to not to settle for a smartphone doesn't mean that there aren't a few reasons why one SHOULD use a smartphone camera too 

Accessibility and conveniece have to be at the top of that list for a lot of people, I think. Another good reason? When image quality doesn't matter at all. For example, I want to take a photo of a lawn mower's specs at Costco, or a picture of someone's driver's license after a car accident. Basically, any time when the information contained in the picture is what I really want, and a photograph is just the fastest way to record that -- what I really care about is how many cc and the brand of engine of the lawn mower or the person's name and DL number.


----------



## dolina (Jan 27, 2018)

99% of people aren't willing to lug around a dedicated camera with them all the time. For them I suggest either a Google Pixel or an Apple iPhone as they both have the best overall hardware & software combination for smartphone photography.

I do bring a APS-C or full frame camera when image quality and angle of view becomes important.

But those sorts of application only caters to about 1% who have the finances or eye for those things.


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 27, 2018)

slclick said:


> 93 reasons to keep the EF mount alive!



It's kind of funny, I feel like Nikon is in exactly the opposite position.
Legacy glass is a _liability_ in Nikon's case because it seems like almost the majority of those lenses are missing one or more standard features.
With lenses that span 70 years of technological history, they're better off using adapters for F mount glass.

I'm actually excited to see what Nikon comes up with for their new Mirrorless system because it's almost guaranteed to be better than what they have now.


----------



## SkynetTX (Jan 27, 2018)

There's only one reason not to settle for smartphone photos but it's big: *Image Quality*.
Smartphone cameras will never have the IQ of a DSLR or mirrorless camera. Even if the phone manufacturers managed to put an APS-C sensor in their phones somehow the lens can't have either the focal range or the maximum aperture of an EF lens. In smartphones – if they want to keep them thin and lightweight – they can use only digital zoom and even the best upscaling methods have their limitations: missing details can not be upscaled.
Of couse, if IQ does not matter, you can use your phone, even if it's not that smart.


----------



## RandomRazr (Jan 27, 2018)

the best camera in the world, is the one you have with you. sicne you carry your phone eveywhere, and not as much as a DSLR, usually capturing the moment is more iportant


----------



## slclick (Jan 27, 2018)

RandomRazr said:


> the best camera in the world, is the one you have with you. sicne you carry your phone eveywhere, and not as much as a DSLR, usually capturing the moment is more iportant



As a recent upgrader from an iphone 6 to an 8, wow...I will be taking more iphone photos.


----------



## crashpc (Jan 27, 2018)

Funny thing with the 50mm f/1.4.
True. So true...
Also Pancake M lenses to get your M camera with you are on shortage. Like 15mm, or even 10mm. from Aaand 50mm f/1.8 IS STM. How about better camera in mobile phones? I hate to shoot with 1/3" sensors. I´d appreciate 1/1,7" with very fast lens. Huawei sells f/0,95 camera in quite tiny phone. My phone is 14mm brick. How can you NOT fit good Canon phone camera in there?


----------



## LDS (Jan 28, 2018)

RandomRazr said:


> the best camera in the world, is the one you have with you. sicne you carry your phone eveywhere, and not as much as a DSLR, usually capturing the moment is more iportant



Actually, not true. Some likes to capture the moment. Others like to plan an image carefully.


----------



## snoke (Jan 28, 2018)

Want see 93 lenses in pocket like smart phone ;D


----------



## Canoneer (Jan 29, 2018)

Some budget tilt-shift lenses would be nice to see from Canon. Rokinon makes one, but I hear the build quality is "meh".


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 29, 2018)

Canoneer said:


> Some budget tilt-shift lenses would be nice to see from Canon. Rokinon makes one, but I hear the build quality is "meh".



That would be the 24, 90 MkI's and 45 on eBay.


----------



## LDS (Jan 29, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> Canoneer said:
> 
> 
> > Some budget tilt-shift lenses would be nice to see from Canon. Rokinon makes one, but I hear the build quality is "meh".
> ...



Or post-processing tools. IMHO the market for a cheap TS is even smaller than the expensive ones - while precision mechanics costs.

What I propose, and full claim "prior art" here (hopefully), is a mirrorless with a TS sensor - for full Scheimpflug effect control!


----------



## transpo1 (Jan 29, 2018)

Also 93 reasons why Canon should provide hybrid cameras with 4K 60p.


----------



## Act444 (Feb 1, 2018)

When the smartphone is the only camera on you at the time, though, a smartphone pic is better than no pic at all...

And there are times I’ve got a telephoto lens on my DSLR but see a wide-angle shot...out comes the iPhone. 

But otherwise I fully agree. It’s why I’ve invested as much as I have in this stuff...


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Feb 1, 2018)

iPhone 8 is an improvement & can be fired from my Apple Watch which helps hand held/marginally steadied. M6 and 5D IV can both connect to, and be triggered by the iPhone 8 when mounted, steadied, or hand held.

For the internet, everything seems to be a go, but if you want to snap something challenging, or print large,........well................................. 8)


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Feb 1, 2018)

RandomRazr said:


> the best camera in the world, is the one you have with you. sicne you carry your phone eveywhere, and not as much as a DSLR, usually capturing the moment is more iportant


Actually I feel the opposite. My smartphone is big, too big to fit in my pocket comfortably and it is very difficult to use. The screen has now cracked 3 times, I don't like the way it tracks my every move and so I now leave it at home. My camera hangs around my neck out of the way, I do not find it heavy and it is available whenever I want to use it. Any thieves in the area take one look at it, think it is a museum piece from a bygone age and look elsewhere for an iphone X to steal. The camera I always have with me is my 5D mk4.


----------

